# Current Fertilizer Trends



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fron DTN...

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=4377d365-60ef-42c6-b468-f07bce00071b


----------

